# 2017 - a FIGJAM 5★ Year



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

.
.
There is a member - [email protected] - on the Sydney forum who occasionally makes pointed comments to some other members about their FIGJAM posts. This is good.  And it is proper. Prior to reading 5STARS comments, I had never seen the expression before, which is probably due to my very sheltered life, and so, as I have an enquiring mind and an endless thirst for knowledge, I had to look it up. I don't mind saying that I had a good laugh at the explanation, as only a legend in his own lifetime, could .

I have been known to make more than a few posts which would fit the category and as I famously once said, "Hey, if you've got it, flaunt it". Now that I am involved in P2P transport (that is person to person rather than point to point  ), that particular saying has been gradually developed by adoring pax into "Hey, if you've got it, floor it."

Another saying which comes to mind, is one that my mother always said to me when we were on the beach and there was reluctance among some of the kids to go into the water. She would say to me affectionately, Don't worry John "If you're born to be hanged, then you'll never be drowned" 
But she was right, I'm still not drowned. 

Some people get pissed off at another's FIGJAM posts while others are interested to learn how the figures or facts came about, while still others are ambivalent about the content and more concerned about the waste of bandwidth. Hopefully this post may cater to all three categories.

Actually there are several other categories. Those who are blind, who are unfortunately deprived of my brilliance, those who cannot read, who are also unfortunately deprived of my brilliance, and those who can't be bothered to read my post, who are once again also unfortunately deprived of my brilliance. Hopefully in future posts, I may be able to lead some of these poor unfortunates back to green pastures. 

What is all this about I can hear you ask? Well, I think there are little benchmarks that we set ourselves with this fabulous Übering life and one that I set myself was to *'crack the year'*. Now, this has nothing to do with f1zero 's * post about 'cracking a fat' * or littlemissmaya 's * response * .

As I got more and more into this caper which is obviously not about the (Über) money, other opportunities, benefits and considerations became apparent and available. There is also the Übe's Machiavellian manipulations with ratings and so on. It did occur to me that their rating system is also a personal benchmark on the driver's relationship and interaction with the pax. A satisfaction survey, if you like. And consequently the title should more correctly be FIGJAT - just ask them. I decided to use this for my own purposes and test to see how it co-related with my own satisfaction and happiness as a driver.

So I set a number performance metrics on various aspects of the personal interactions, which I wanted to strive for and meet. One of those was the Übe's 5★'s in the year of 2017. Due to a large degree of meet and greet, and heat of the moment, the schedule was blown out a little . I missed my yearly mark by just a couple of weeks outside of one year. Many others have done the same I'm sure, but it is a good first year start for this afternoon cruiser. 

Nonetheless, I am very happy to report that a couple of weeks ago, the big year of 2017 was met and put to bed.  The next goal beckons. 










We are stardust
Billion year old carbon
We are golden
Caught in the devil's bargain
And we've got to get ourselves
back to the garden
★


----------



## AvengingxxAngel (Jan 5, 2017)

OK, so I just looked up FIGJAM.... Never heard of that expression before, I guess that's why my kids call me an old lady ha ha.
Good little write up, must be your lucky week hitting 2017 in 2017 I'd say you've been driving for Uber 2-3 years to get to 2017 5* too.
There should be FYGIAY makes no sense put in that context though. It actually looks a bit gay, lol.
1st Y=you're
I=i'll
2nd Y=You
Anywaaaayyy, you have the highest amount of 5* I've seen on the forum so far, congrats!!!


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> .
> .
> There is a member - [email protected] - on the Sydney forum who occasionally makes pointed comments to some other members about their FIGJAM posts. This is good.  And it is proper. Prior to reading 5STARS comments, I had never seen the expression before, which is probably due to my very sheltered life, and so, as I have an enquiring mind and an endless thirst for knowledge, I had to look it up. I don't mind saying that I had a good laugh at the explanation, as only a legend in his own lifetime, could .
> 
> ...


Reveal your ratings,no good scrubbing out ?


----------



## AvengingxxAngel (Jan 5, 2017)

If it was 4.7 it would still be good, WIJG must've done close to or more than 4500 trips, I've taken a few Uber trips where the driver is new, 1 had done 400 trips with a 4.67 rating, now _that's_ trash.

Which reminds me, on a U.S forum, this driver helps his mate out to get sorted for driving for Uber so he can get a referral fee.... He helps him with all the paperwork and even takes him out on the road to show him the ropes...pity to say he never got his referral fee as his mate he helped sign up got deactivated before 100 trips due to low ratings. Hilarious!!


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Who is John Galt? said:


> ......I have an enquiring mind and an endless thirst for knowledge....


Fixed!
And now translated:
"where is the nearest pub, please?"


----------



## AvengingxxAngel (Jan 5, 2017)

Lowestformofwit said:


> Fixed!
> And now translated:
> "where is the nearest pub, please?"


I'll have a glass of cab merlot too thanks while you're there


----------



## Spursman (Dec 8, 2016)

On the figjam theme.... 2737 total trips 1 year oobering.


----------



## AvengingxxAngel (Jan 5, 2017)

Spursman said:


> On the figjam theme.... 2737 total trips 1 year oobering.
> View attachment 178757


Awesome!!!


----------



## Spursman (Dec 8, 2016)

Thanks Angie!


----------



## Voigtstr (Nov 20, 2017)

I also just looked up FIGJAM. if nothing else WIJG you are entertaining! I'm hoping to be unassuming, non threatening, professional... we'll see how that pans out...


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Voigtstr said:


> ...I'm hoping to be unassuming, non threatening, professional... we'll see how that pans out...


No need to play that role on here; save it for your pax.
We don't hand out stars or badges - just jokes, bar banter and some get a bit carried away with trolling or insulting.
Stick around for the fun!
Almost forgot: There's often useful info about actually doing the job on here, too.


----------



## Voigtstr (Nov 20, 2017)

Lowestformofwit said:


> Almost forgot: There's often useful info about actually doing the job on here, too.


I'm here for that bit.. Also anything written by WIJG has been a hoot!
Anything by Franco Cozzo is likely to be annoying, although the annoying things he has said have been useful and led me towards further knowledge. (Argh! conflicted!)


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

george manousaridis said:


> Reveal your ratings,no good scrubbing out ?


Remember George, a little mystique adds to the allure. 
What is the highest rating you have seen for an established driver ?

.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

AvengingxxAngel said:


> OK, so I just looked up FIGJAM.... Never heard of that expression before, I guess that's why my kids call me an old lady ha ha.
> Good little write up, must be your lucky week hitting 2017 in 2017 *I'd say you've been driving for Uber 2-3 years to get to 2017 5* too.*
> There should be FYGIAY makes no sense put in that context though. It actually looks a bit gay, lol.
> 1st Y=you're
> ...


No, ya silly sausage. That was the first year, well a couple of weeks more than a year.
Über only started her in June 2016, and I had about 3 months out of the saddle with numerous de-ac's and trips to see Huffy in HQ.
That has a nice ring to it doesn't it?
Huffy in HQ........mmmmm.

In reference to "There should be FYGIAY"  and
1st Y=you're
I=i'll
2nd Y=You​I have to ask....what will the 'A' stand for? 
Just curious. 

BTW, my 1 year FIGJAM is just kid's stuff. Check out Churbro 's * stuff here *
68% of trips rated 
.

.


----------

